# Oh no! Goat "horn" ripped off, what to do?



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've never really posted before, just enjoy reading. I know there are experienced goat people here and I have an important question.

First a little history. I milk goats for milk for our family. I have 7 all together including 2 kids I kept from this year. 
The problem I'm having right now is with my buck. He is around 1 1/2 years old and was dehorned by the people I bought him from but was growing scurs. (Feel free to correct me if my terminology is wrong) I was told by a friend who raises goats to clip it before it grew into his head. The problem is when I grabbed it to clip it he twisted his head. This I expected of course but what I didn't expect was that it just seemed to rip right out of his head. Seriously, there was no major pulling like I was trying to rip it out or anything I just tried to hang onto it as he moved and it seemed to pop right out.
Of course it started bleeding so I put blood stop powder on it. It wasn't bleeding horribly but it's not good. I believe it stopped after I put the powder on it but I have to go out and check again. If it's stopped should I spray it with blue kote? I don't want it to get infected.
He is one awesome guy and so sweet, I have such a small herd that they are all really important to me. Can you think of anything else I should be doing? I have some SMZ's (antibiotic) left that the horse took once, should I be giving him those as a precaution.
Thanks for any ideas you might have.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Happened to me, too, on a borrowed buck! Spray some Furox on it.

It'll be OK.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep either spray with Blue Kote or Furall ...the blood stop powder should work. My boys break off their scurs play fighting ...not much to worry about unless there are alot of flies.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. He seems fine this morning and it looks great.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

What everyone else said - all of us that have any animals with scurs (and your terminology was absolutely correct, BTW  ) go through this at one time or another. Must have been quite a shock to be standing there with a goat in your hand one minute and nothing but a horn the next!  

The Blu-Kote or a sulfa spray/powder is a good idea, but don't give an antibiotic pill or shot unless he develops obvious signs of an infection. One of the reasons we are seeing resistance to antibiotics is the overuse of them for conditions that do not need or will not respond to AB therapy. You know, like asking the MD for an AB to treat a cold - viruses aren't affected by ABs. Just as important for our animals not to be overexposed to ABs, and of course, if they are needed, finish the entire course of ABs to make sure you kill off ALL the bugs, not just the weaker ones, leaving the stronger ones to breed and increase the numbers of resistant bacteria. (This isn't aimed as a criticism at you, just a general reminder for all of us to assess the need for ABs before we use them). 

Welcome to the forum, and please continue to post!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I just had a 9 year old boer doe, lose her actual horn, that had been attached to her head and growing just fine for all of her 9 years. Went out to feed them one day, smelled something funny and the horn was half off, she wouldn't let me anywhere near her so I couldn't do anything for her, she's usually sweet but it was hurting her and after I "inspected" the damage she decided I was a bad cruel owner and that I should not be allowed anywhere near her (roll eyes). The next day it was off and within three days it was healed over and fine. I now tell all my friends that visit that I have a unicorn in the back pasture


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I understand what you are saying about the antibiotics, I just panicked. I have 4 kids and only 1 has ever had an antibiotic. Oh, that's human kids, not goats. 
It was a strange experience. I was standing there talking to my husband, next thing I know that goat is free and I'm standing there with his scur in my hand trying to figure out what just happened. I can't imagine having a goat lose and actual horn!!


----------

